# Bonnie & Ollie say Hello



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

Bonnie's (on left) is a Cockapoo and Ollie is American Cockapoo/Bichon Frise mix.

Hope the pics work 

Rob


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

RobertR said:


> Bonnie's (on left) is a Cockapoo and Ollie is American Cockapoo/Bichon Frise mix.
> 
> Hope the pics work
> 
> Rob


They are beautiful, my Noodle is a Cockapoo/Bichon mix and is very like your Ollie in colour and coat type


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Lovely dogs, such nice photos 

xxx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

What lovely pictures  especially the second one! So adorable!


----------



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for your kind comments.

And Woo, watch your dining room chairs lol (you can spot the guilty party in the background)


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh dear! Got the look to say 'eating the dining room chair is much more fun) lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Both Bonnie and Ollie are gorgeous but I particularly like Ollie, what a beautiful curly coat .

As for the chair, oh my word, no wonder Ollie is trying toy hide, naughty naughty!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

ooops - but he is still beautiful. 
Bonnie and Ollie make a lovely pair!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Good thing they are so very cute right? And they are very cute!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

RobertR said:


> Thanks for your kind comments.
> 
> And Woo, watch your dining room chairs lol (you can spot the guilty party in the background)


Love you this pic with the culprit skulking in the background! Cute dogs!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

RobertR said:


> Thanks for your kind comments.
> 
> And Woo, watch your dining room chairs lol (you can spot the guilty party in the background)


LOL! How guilty does Ollie look, so funny


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah what gorgeous dogs! I also have an English cockachon x poodle mix (Biscuit) and a cockapoo (Honey). x


----------



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone for your kind comments


----------

